# Pr99 Eps



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

The first one.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

fantastic bike. is the fork white or black?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

That looks great, I love the traditional schemes.


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice. Can't wait to see one built up.


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Dec 4, 2009)

meccio said:


> fantastic bike. is the fork white or black?


I imagine, and Kraken, please tell me if I'm wrong, that it would be along the lines of the Saronni/Molteni/Zabel format of white upper with the exposed carbon lower.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*That's trouble*

Always wanted a White frame and always loved the WC colors. This may put my marriage in trouble.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

I must say that I am really impressed by the Kraken's connections in Colnago and the fantastic colors he can get in San Diego.

The answer I got when ordered my EPS last December, calling them diretcly, was: you can only get our standard colours plus the PRZA version. Nothing else. No PR82, no PR00. And I leave in Italy, close to them.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You can get whatever color you want, even living in Italy, as long as you order 12-15 frames.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

tell me it aint so, sloping eps? would be even better if the white was metallic pearl.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Yup.*



the_terrible_1 said:


> I imagine, and Kraken, please tell me if I'm wrong, that it would be along the lines of the Saronni/Molteni/Zabel format of white upper with the exposed carbon lower.


You are correct, sir!


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pearl Necklace*



JeremyP said:


> tell me it aint so, sloping eps? would be even better if the white was metallic pearl.



Yes, Colnago always does their guinea pig frames in a 56 sloping. Always. And perhaps I tweeked the color a tad in photoshop. This white is, in fact, on the pearl/opaque side of things. Subtle difference from the standard white paint you find on stock framesets.

We have already ordered a significant amount of them, due to arrive soon. I'm sure I'll have one for everyone in this forum.


----------



## the_terrible_1 (Dec 4, 2009)

OK, despite promising myself I'd never get a credit card again, I might have to. I'm going to get fitted at my LBS in the next few weeks then I think I'll have to put in an order. When you get in a traditional 58 and 60 could you send me some pics?


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

This is very tempting Kraken haha, must resist, must resist getting a 53 haha

Did you manage to get Cambiago onboard with internal routing for Di2 and possibly installing the battery on the chainstay like Giant?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice indeed..........I really can't think of a finer frame to buy!!!!!!!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Hot..... you've really created an Uber EPS there Kraky

Kudos etc


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

JeremyP said:


> This is very tempting Kraken haha, must resist, must resist getting a 53 haha
> 
> Did you manage to get Cambiago onboard with internal routing for Di2 and possibly installing the battery on the chainstay like Giant?


I meant 52 sloping, btw. I will tell you guys this. I have white nokon, *********** cords, Milrams, white Deda bar and stem coming.........it is going to be awesome.

I am talking to Cambiago about a Di2 EPS. I will probably have some concrete info in the middle of March. 53, 58. As for the PR99, you name the size, it will be made specifically for you.

Kraken


----------

